# 65 NEUTRAL SAFETY SWITCH with console



## bills65 (Dec 21, 2014)

there is a black wire sitting loose under the console that looks to bolt on some where ,possible ground ? Any idea where it goes


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Could be a light wire too. I don't know exactly when it began but GM used a purple circuit to ID ignition/neutral safety for decades.


----------

